# Broccoli...



## HazelEyedLove (Oct 25, 2004)

Hello all you wonderful chefs   

Do any of you have baked broccoli recipes?  I'm just wondering what you think goes well with it as far as spices...also, for how long do I bake it?  I'm thinking I'll probably boil it for 5m first, then bake for a half an hour or so, till it looks ready...any more ideas?

Thanks for your help guys...silly question, I know; I'm just starting out...

~Olesya~


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 25, 2004)

Hi there!!!

I don't bake mine but I will roast it (it's still in the oven).

But don't boil it first.  Just break/cut into flowerettes, I also cut up the stalk after peeling into chunks, toss with a little olive oil, sprinkling of kosher salt, place in single layer on baking sheet set at about 375°.  After about 15 minutes turn over as long as the underside has started taking on some color, bake for another 10-15 minutes.

It all depends on how big your pieces are so you might want to check for color after about 10 minutes.


----------



## HazelEyedLove (Oct 25, 2004)

Thanks Kitchenelf!  

I followed your advice & my hubby loved it (it's all gone, and I made quite a bit!)...I'm lovin' this place!

Have a good night!


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 25, 2004)

YEA!!!!!  Glad I could help.  It is addicting stuff - a tad crispy/crunchy on the flowerettes and just plain good!


----------



## Zereh (Oct 26, 2004)

Here's how I love my broccoli and asparagus best ~ heck, I even do sweet potatoes, sweet onions, baby beets, fennel, etc. this way too. I just adjust the baking time a bit according to what I've got in the pan.

Preheat oven to 475-500 F

Chop vegetables into desired size
1/4 - 1/3 c pine nuts
drizzle with olive oil, toss to coat vegetables and nuts

Roast for 8 minutes, then toss them around in the pan and roast for about 8 minutes more. The pine nuts should be starting to get toasty brown and the vegetables should be bright green and crispy with a few brown spots (not mushy!).

Sprinkle generously with sea salt and serve.

A squeeze of lemon juice is tastey on this stuff too!


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 26, 2004)

Thanks for that recipe Zereh - pine nuts, huh?  That sounds really great!


----------



## HazelEyedLove (Oct 26, 2004)

Hey Zereh...that sounds delicious too!  I love pine nuts...will definitely give that a try as well.

Thanks for the idea


----------



## debthecook (Oct 27, 2004)

You could roast cauliflower too, I did last night. Very good. Olive oil, season salt like Adobo, till its browned and done. Nice crispy taste.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 27, 2004)

debthecook - one night I got ummmmmm carried away and roasted:

broccoli
cauliflower
turnips (by far my favorite!)
grape tomatoes
baby bellas
beets (very good)
carrots
sweet red peppers
zucchini


gosh, I can't remember what else - but when everything was done I tossed them with some penne (or something close) with some olive oil, more kosher salt, and I think that's all.  It was a great meal!  I think I posted this recipe on here, at Discuss Cooking, so by now the veggies I mentioned above may not be what I cooked then - but it's what I would do now.  Because at one time or another I have roasted all of the above and though it can get tedious because things really have to be roasted separately, it was well worth it


----------



## debthecook (Oct 27, 2004)

Marmalady turned me on to high heat roasting. I have Barbara Kafka's book.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 27, 2004)

Don't you just love the little crunch you get?  And the flavor from the caramelized areas you just can't describe to anyone.


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Oct 27, 2004)

i don't bake em but i do stir-fry em with chicken and pepper. Simple and good.


----------



## Lifter (Oct 31, 2004)

EEEEKS!

"And with Satan I am in Accord"?

Broccholi or cailflower, cut from the heads, the stems discardedm and steamed gently until, while cooked, might be understood to have a bit of crispness left there, and so served...

A Sauce to cover and compliment...

Melt 2 tbsn's of butter/margerine, gently...

Roll in a tablespoon of flour, and mix well, then S+P, a spoon of Worcestshire, the same of hot mustard and heat to a boil...

Mixing furiously, a cup of creamer milk, until it boils...

and immediately a cup of grated aged cheddar (but Asiabo works much better!) remove  from heat almost immediatly and beat the h out of it, and serve as a sauce for the "cruciforms"...

lifter


----------

